# If you could only grow three vegetables what would they be



## J.W Younger

I'm thinkin onions, tomatoes and potatoes.


----------



## dmb2613

tomatoes , potatoes and corn


----------



## Woodchuck71

Cabbage, onions and tomatoes.


----------



## J.W Younger

dmb2613 said:


> tomatoes , potatoes and corn


I like corn.
I have some deer corn left over from feeding my pets last year...will that work?


----------



## J.W Younger

Woodchuck71 said:


> Cabbage, onions and tomatoes.


I like cabbage too, is it something i need to research to grow... I have some seed?


----------



## Woodchuck71

We get little cabbage seedlings.
Never had a whole lot of luck with the seed.
Make your own kraut,keeps basically forever


----------



## bubmiller

Tomatoes, potatoes, and green beans. I don't even like green beans, but it's one crop I can grow with the terrible soil I have. 

In about 6 years I've had 1 good crop of red beets, 2 of tomatoes, so-so potatoes, 2 mediocre crops of peppers, and 1 good year of corn. 

Onions won't grow, carrots grow huge tops with no roots, and cabbage never makes it 2 weeks.

I found that most common varieties for this area wont grow in my soil. Take Detroit dark red beets for example, they grow nice tops but only half inch beets. Last year I tried Lutz, and got enough to give half away. 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Red Oaks 4 me

It’s all good. Downsized this year. Sold the tractor that I used for gardening, and we are only growing a few tomatoes, squash, and eggplants.


----------



## eric_271

Asparagus tomatoes and jalapeños.......3 is so limiting.


----------



## JustinSL

Green beans , corn , and taters.


----------



## dmb2613

J.W Younger said:


> I like corn.
> I have some deer corn left over from feeding my pets last year...will that work?


 NO get you some Silver Queen , you will love it


----------



## eric_271

J.W Younger said:


> I like corn.
> I have some deer corn left over from feeding my pets last year...will that work?


Sweet corn is great. The corn farmers grow here ain’t the sweet variety. It’s used as feed and alcohol production. Hard to say what you got.


----------



## J.W Younger

eric_271 said:


> Sweet corn is great. The corn farmers grow here ain’t the sweet variety. It’s used as feed and alcohol production. Hard to say what you got.


I always liked the field corn my grandpa grew better than the sweet corn from our garden.
He grew it mostly as a cash crop but also as livestock feed.


----------



## Haironyourchest

Three giant eggplants genetically modified to look like human females.


----------



## MacAttack

Definitely tomatoes, green beans because we always get a large yield, and I suppose potatoes even though they're a PITA to keep burying them deeper.

We have a 60 x 60 foot garden but the past few years we haven't used the entire space. This year we'll be planting several rows. Right now we have beets and radishes planted .


----------



## holeycow

Potatoes

can‘t plant much here till the very end of May. Two years ago we had a -5c night in late July. That night was surrounded by a few minus 2’s and 1 nights. Killed nearly everything.

I’ve had it.

I am in the process of erecting a hoop house/high tunnel/whatever it’s called. It is 21’ x 31’ and should take care of most of our space needs for above-ground stuff. I want to grow a pepper.


----------



## Wye Oak Tree

Corn, carrots and potatoes.

Anybody here buy from Johnny's Selected Seeds?


----------



## CentaurG2

Native Americans around here would plant corn, beans and squash all in the same space. I would probably opt for potatoes, beets and cabbage. While I dislike sauerkraut, they say hunger does make the best sauce.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy

Cucumbers, potatoes and whatever plant that grows tacos.


----------



## Deleted member 117362

Brussels sprouts, corn, green beans.


----------



## Brownthumb

I can’t decide


----------



## chucker

tomtato's, green beans and carrots easy as pie to grow in beach sand...


----------



## AGoodSteward

Garlic (unless you count it as an herb), tomatoes, and peppers (habenero if I had to choose one type)


----------



## AGoodSteward

We do zucchini every year, but we grow more than we eat.


----------



## grizz55chev

Squash, maters and broccoli.


----------



## Huskybill

Tomatoes, green bush beans, green squash.
A few gardeners use five gallon buckets on there decks. You can grow a lot of fresh veggies that way. All they need is good soil, sunlight, water.


----------



## Mad Professor

Potatoes, carrots, brocolli.

Add protein/meat and 100% nutrition


----------



## John Lyngdal

Tomatoes, potatoes, and your favorite type squash just because they are versatile and store well.
We freeze tomatoes whole from our large garden and when winter arrives cook and reduce them to sauce.

Tomatoes and squash are really are a fruit. What makes a fruit a fruit, and a vegetable a vegetable?
The big question to ask is, does it have seeds? If the answer is yes, then technically, (botanically) you have a fruit. 
This, of course, makes your tomato a fruit. It also makes cucumbers, squash, peas, and pumpkins all fruits as well.


----------



## farmer steve

Sweet corn,tomatoes and because the plants don't die,asparagus.


----------



## J.W Younger

I grew some killer tomatoes from seed last year but Ain't havin no luck tall this year.
Finally got some potatoes sproutin though.


----------



## bubmiller

J.W Younger said:


> I grew some killer tomatoes from seed last year but Ain't havin no luck tall this year.
> Finally got some potatoes sproutin though.


What kind of tomatoes? 

Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W Younger

bubmiller said:


> What kind of tomatoes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


Shoot, I don't even know, some that I bought at walmart, not seed but seed I got from tomatoes that were goin soft on me.
I germinated them inside.


----------



## bubmiller

J.W Younger said:


> Shoot, I don't even know, some that I bought at walmart, not seed but seed I got from tomatoes that were goin soft on me.
> I germinated them inside.


After trying several varieties without success, I tried Radiator Charlie's Mortgage Lifter. Best tomatoes I've eaten, and grow good in my soil.

Our largest one last year was 3lbs. 12oz. 

Got plants started in the basement for this year.


Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.W Younger

bubmiller said:


> What kind of tomatoes?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I tell you what thou, I get the one that are on the vine in a package, usually 4 cause they seem to stay fresher longer and because I can't open the dam bags...They kinda small but seem to taste better...I planted 13 seedlings and all survived and other than one plant looked identical in size and shape to what I bought.
One out of the 13 made elongated shaped tomatoes where all the rest were round.


----------



## J.W Younger

bubmiller said:


> After trying several varieties without success, I tried Radiator Charlie's Mortgage Lifter. Best tomatoes I've eaten, and grow good in my soil.
> 
> Our largest one last year was 3lbs. 12oz.
> 
> Got plants started in the basement for this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J337A using Tapatalk


I see now walmart has TP for 62 cents for 2, this is somethin called Wisconsin somethin or other.


----------



## Kanscruzer

Haironyourchest said:


> Three giant eggplants genetically modified to look like human females.


Some how they would mutate into talking, overthinking and mean brussel sprouts with thorns ,,,,,,, kidding no hate mail


----------



## farmer steve

J.W Younger said:


> I tell you what thou, I get the one that are on the vine in a package, usually 4 cause they seem to stay fresher longer and because I can't open the dam bags...They kinda small but seem to taste better...I planted 13 seedlings and all survived and other than one plant looked identical in size and shape to what I bought.
> One out of the 13 made elongated shaped tomatoes where all the rest were round.


Most of the store tomatoes are hybrids and you can get throwbacks to one of the parents. The on the vine tomatoes are mostly green house grown. I had one go bad and threw it out behind the pole barn. Got some nice plants but only had giant cherry tomatoes on it. Bitter as heck.


----------



## chucker

!! tomatoes and potatoes grow as one vine and both in the nightshades species of plant... one plant and 2 edible products. "tomtatoes"!


----------



## Lionsfan

Tomatos, potatoes and green beans. Those are the 3 we store in large quantities.


----------



## cuinrearview

My girl recently got involved with the seed trading groups on FB so three will never be a thing. Many envelopes incoming and outgoing daily. I swear the woman will keep the USPS solvent all by herself.

My personal favorite is salsa(that's one thing right?)

Fresh green beans are a must. Home made pickles are the best. We always have a crock of kraut in the basement. My smoked peach habanero BBQ sauce has a few blue ribbons.

Sorry folks, I just can't comply...


----------



## U&A

WAHT A COOL THREAD!!! I love vegetable gardening [emoji847]. Ours is not huge by any means we definitely are not experts but we enjoy the heck out of it. LOVE Learning new things. Two years ago we put in drip irrigation and our crop yield went up significantly.

Well I’d have to pick something that thrives in my area and for us every year.

My 3 

1)Green beans
We get LOAD and LOADS of green beans. They can easy, taste good after being frozen, lots of water, fiber and vitamins in them.

2) potatoes
I LOVE me some potato’s and they generally do well for us. And the fact that you can keep recovering the plant to grow more and more as the season continues means you can yield a ton of those starchy root vegetables we all love. The other benefit is after simply wiping off the dirt their store for a very long time on the shelf in a brown paper bag.

3)beets!!
Amazing vegetable in many ways.


If i can add a fruit to the list id say apples


Sent while firmly grasping my redline lubed RAM [emoji231]


----------



## J.W Younger

Well the rain last night beat what few tomatoes I had flat on the ground and the weather channel says 41 f overnight so it lookn like a replant on them.
Taters are doin okay thou, wish I had went ahead and planted some carrots now as cool as it's been.


----------



## muddstopper

Maters, taters and corn. I would plant squash, but have never found a good way to can or freeze it that I liked. We can maters, whole and in juice for soups and chili. Corn we can and freeze and I make a mean pickled corn. A fourth plant would be onions. I would do Okra before squash. I can pickle it and freeze it. Then I guess green beans would be next. freeze, canned, or made into leather britches for winter food.


----------



## Justsaws

Butternut squash, nutritionally significant,, store well with little effort.
Onions, store well, make horrible things edible
Tomatoes, nutritionally significant, nutritional value gets better with processing and storage, freezes well.

Okra, if a forth is granted. Nutritionally significant, goes well in cooking with onions, excellent uncooked, freezes well.


----------



## bfrazier

Corn, beans, and tater's. AND DOUGLAS FIR for dessert!


----------



## tbzep

Tomatoes, corn, and squash. I'd have to throw in a sage and pepper plant at the end of a row or two for hog killin time.


----------



## J.W Younger

For the past few years I've grown all my tomatoes from seed taken from tomatoes I purchased for eating during the off season. Due to the cooler and wetter spring this year I've had problems getting my seedlings underway.
Yesterday my daughter and me went to home depot and looked at tomato plants... I only got two of the cheaper ones but seen some priced at seventeen dollars each...there's something going on here but I don't know what it is.


----------



## Goinwheelin

Hatch Chile’s 
Tomato
Zucchini


----------



## Ash_403

Beets
Green beans
Leafy greens (Collards, Kale, etc.)


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

#1 - I think it is pretty hard to beat fresh sweet corn on the cob, just shucked and into a pot already boiling on the stove. S&P, with plenty melty butter.







#2 - the quintessential homegrown, garden fresh tomato. it stands on its own merit. any strain will do... in this case Better Boy






#3 - just so many to consider. so I will pick _any_ that are fresh picked from the garden, first full and ripe. they are the sweetest of the season...


----------



## Ted Jenkins

I grow three things apple, tomatoes and strawberries. I have several neighbors that do not want to take care of the apple trees so they say do whatever. I am ending up with at least fifty gallons of apples every year and I think if I had time I could double it. Cider that has been frozen is so delicious on a hot day apple sauce on waffles and the pies. Strawberries are also so good, but they last about two months then wait until next year. Thanks


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack

dmb2613 said:


> NO get you some Silver Queen , you will love it



I decided to try my hand at growing some sweet corn this year. a Kandy Korn...


----------



## rarefish383

eric_271 said:


> Asparagus tomatoes and jalapeños.......3 is so limiting.


I was going to say Tomato's, Jalapenos. I mow the lawn for my MIL's neighbors. They are both in poor health and let the garden grow over several years ago. Just as the grass starts to grow, their patch of Asparagus, starts shooting up. I mow around them and pick a handful and eat them raw. I told their daughter and she said dig them up and take them home. I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## lone wolf

J.W Younger said:


> For the past few years I've grown all my tomatoes from seed taken from tomatoes I purchased for eating during the off season. Due to the cooler and wetter spring this year I've had problems getting my seedlings underway.
> Yesterday my daughter and me went to home depot and looked at tomato plants... I only got two of the cheaper ones but seen some priced at seventeen dollars each...there's something going on here but I don't know what it is.


Price gouging is all , there are always opportunists! I didn't pay that much here at all so I know there is no national shortage. But still no N95 masks avail on the net except the fake KN95 Chinese garbage and Rubbing Alcohol is still stupid expensive. Looks like gardening is the way to go.


----------



## rarefish383

My wife worked in a nursery part time for a few years. The owner started plants in the green houses for the commercial market. She got our about a month ago and they were over knee high with blooms. I picked the first green pepper today and I have an Early Girl that's loaded with Toms the size of pool balls and bigger. I'm ready for a big green one to grill. Love grilled green tomatoes.


----------



## J.W Younger

Wish my potato vines would die off, I want to dig em and plant something else.


----------



## sonny580

Potatoes
cabbage
onions 
( wife made me say it!) lol ----mine would be sweetcorn, potatoes, and tomatoes! lol!


----------

